# Bosch 1617 screw hole template



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

I ordered a router table from RT-1000 woodworking and they agreed to drill teh plate to fit my Bosch 1617 router base. They are having some confusion as to where to actually drill the holes. Does anyone know of a screw hole template to use to drill the holes for mounting the base to the plate that can be emailed? I really don't want to send my base all the way to Canada!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

You could always xerox/scan your baseplate- I've used that technique to mount light fixtures, etc. Just make sure the scale is 1:1.

Just a thought.....


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellent Idea I'll give it a try

Thanks


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi BigRoccek:

An extension to Doug's excellent idea is to place a six-inch rule next to the base plate while scanning it. That way, there is a scale reference, just in case the copy/scan isn't 1:1.

There is one other issue with the Bosch base plate. I have the Bosch 1617EVSPK set-up (plunge and fixed bases.) On each base plate there are two sets of holes for mounting the base plate to the base. It would be a good idea to mark the copy/scan to indicate which three holes (plunge base) or four holes (fixed base) to use for the RT-1000 plate.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add to Doug's post 

The PDF file below is the manual for the Bosch.
You can download it for a free and have diag.copy then use it ..if you used Adobe 7.0 you can select any part of the PDF and have a picture to send to RT-1000 via.email and they will have a pattern they can use it to drill the plate for you.. you just need to insert the numbers..


http://www.plumbersurplus.com/pdf/09575.pdf

=================


----------



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

*router base layout*

I am trying to layout the holes for a variety of router that I have in a router table I am making and having a hard time find the proper holes patterns for my dewalt, bosch and porter-cable routers.
Does any one have suggestions on were I might go?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

use a transfer punch and the base plate to make you a single new template for all three routers..


----------



## nelsonmay (1 mo ago)

kp91 said:


> You could always xerox/scan your baseplate- I've used that technique to mount light fixtures, etc. Just make sure the scale is 1:1.
> 
> Just a thought.....


I just did this on my printer/copier and it works! .......BOSCH 1617 with Rockler mounting plate.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Nelsonmay, glad you joined in the fun.


----------

